# vegas style 3 spot /5 spot ect ect



## SHUEY

Hey People can someone tell me the in and outs of Vegas style shooting. howmany arrows, equipment, yardage, classes ect and can you also tell me the diff. between vegas style and 5 spot? besides the obvious 2 more sports answer that i know ill get. 

I shoot IBO hunter class and that's all i have ever shot besides the local clubs made up rules that are a hybrid between ASA and IBO. 

I want to build a Spots Bow and dont know where to start.

I know the bow will be a Athens Exceeds though.

I currently shoot a Athens 34" Accomplice 63# 29.5 dl with a CBE TH3 single pin, Dead Center Archery Stab, Limbdriver, X-ringers @ 317 grains shooting around 312FPS 

Thanks In advance


----------



## wyoming4x4

*vegas X is alot smaller than a 5 spot X!*

I say learn the vegas target then do 5 spot. Vegas spot X is about the size of a nickle. and 5 spot X is about 2.5". vegas is X 10 9 8 7 6 0 for scoring. 5 spot is X 5 4 3 0. Blue face is a more forgiving target. Anything in the white is a 5. I shoot both but prefer the challenge of vegas. these are shot at 20yrds indoors. vegas 450 is 2 practice rounds and 15 rounds of 3 arrows 1 arrow per target, total 45 arrows. vegas 300 is 2 practice rounds and 10 rounds 3 arrow per round 1 per target, total of 30 arrows. At the half way point you have to switch target from top to btm. Its amazing how some people fall to pieces during the switch from top to btm. Vegas is timed to 2 minute 30 sec to shoot all arrows. 5 spot is 60 arrows plus 2 practice rounds before starting. switch at halfway point on target top/btm. Forget how much time allowed. I think 4 minute. Hope this helps.


----------



## rock monkey

vegas rounds:

3 arrows make an end
10/15/20 ends make a round


5 spot:

5 arrows make an end.
4 ends make a game.
3 games make a round.


----------



## SHUEY

how about equipment? long ata slow very forgiving bows long stab?

I have a 29.5 dl would it be smart to be in the mid 50's pound wise.


----------



## rock monkey

many arrows make indian tired


shoot what is comfortable and gives you the most confidence.


----------



## LiveforArchery

SHUEY said:


> how about equipment? long ata slow very forgiving bows long stab?
> 
> I have a 29.5 dl would it be smart to be in the mid 50's pound wise.


Hey Shuey, 
Long ATA bows are more forgiving in the long run. I am shooting the Athens Exceed the longest ATA in their line of bows. I am shooting 60#, GT triple X's that weigh 530gn!! So yea they are slow. The length of the stab depends on the class you are shooting. NFAA rules state a max 12" from the back of the bow to be legal in Bowhunter Freestyle which I shoot. The poundage is not a concern. With the exception of holding weight. Most will shoot a bow with a lower letoff setting (65% vs 80%). Again, this is a personal thing. Shoot what you are comfortable with. Start by shooting Vegas targets then go to 5 spot. Vegas scoring in much harder vs 5 Spot. Let me know if you have other questions and I will try to help. 
-Matt


----------

